# Howdy dudes



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello everybody,

I came across this site a few weeks ago and I think its great. Seen some really useful advice on here and good to see its not aimed at just selling supplements. I have been training on and off for 10 years and now realise that I have made some really silly mistakes (like not eating enough!  )

Cheerio

Me


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Not to worry bud, you are saved :lol: :wink:

Have a read mate and post some info/questions, most of us dont bite  apart from garry but he's just hungry 

Sorry G, but you is a big fella and meat is meat :wink:

Whats your stats at the mo, Mr S

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

hello mr skinny welcome to the board


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

i object to that comment jason lol, i dont bite i just aint very good at stayin quiet if i think something aint right, mind you once i've got me teeth into something..........., though i admit to having started some lively discussions but its all good fun bud :lol: and i'm always more than willing to help anyone out so i guess it balances its self out :lol: :twisted:


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

yep, u kno its gonna be an interesting thread wen sum1 dares argue the toss with garry! i love it wen it happens.

May i take this opportunity to point out i ALWAYS agree with u garry :lol:


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

garry i think that comment was made more about the size of you! Your advice is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks guys much appreciated, and vinger i know you've posted in support of me before and thats appreciated also, if you 2 need any help with out just ask. :wink:


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey all,

Gary, your must be one of the biggest dudes I have seen!! Good for you. Although I used to train in the same gym as big Glen Ross in Belfast. I have seen that guy bench press 240kg and ALMOST make 260kg. Totally different physique though, but impressive.

Actually, I have a couple of questions for you guys so will post them in the training forum.

Cheerio


----------



## opex (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi mate,welcome to the board


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

You know I luvs ya G  I like a good lively discussion/full on arguement :lol: SO LETS HAVE IT MATE!!! :lol: I did mean you'd chew someone up if they got close enough as protein is protein, takes alot of munching to get to "G" size, as in your caption at the bottom of your posts :wink:

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

jason it may take me a while to adjust to this new "witty" you, aint seen him around much before but its good to put a smile on someones face. :lol:

glen ross has a real advantage over all of us, because of his bodyfat levels he only actually moves the weight about 4" from chest to full extension in the bench press :shock: :lol: he probably gets a real good bounce as well :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

I took inspiration from you G :wink:

Witty? most people just say CU%T !!!, but cheers G that means alot coming from you 

"jason it may take me a while to adjust to this new "witty" you"

Its only new to you bud, I just cant let there be one or two "witty?!" people on here otherwise it could become a boring, manipulative place couldn't it :wink:


----------

